# Hi! I'm a journalist looking into The Diamond Resorts to HGV Max transition looking to chat with customers/members!



## HanqingChen (Dec 1, 2022)

Hi everyone!

I’m a journalist with The Capitol Forum, an investigative news organization.

We’re looking into the Diamond to HGV Max transition for a potential story, and I know a lot of you have already discussed your experiences on forums like this one.

I was wondering if any of you would be willing to chat with me directly about your experiences in owner updates/sales meetings in a bit more detail. In addition, for those of you who are comfortable, we would also be interested in any supporting documentation you could share (we would of course check with you first if we plan to use the documents in a story, and redact identifying information.)

We're specifically interested in speaking with *Diamond Resorts members who were pitched to join HGV Max post-merger. *However, if you have another experience you think we should know about in your interactions with either Diamond or HGV sales staff, I would also be interested in learning about that. 

If you're open to being part of our reporting, *here is how to reach me*:
[DELETED]

If any of you would* prefer that I do not use your name in a publication but would still like to contribute to our reporting process: *please feel free to let me know. We are trying to be as thorough as possible in our reporting and include as many voices as possible – and we know that sometimes this means protecting the identity of those we speak with.

[DELETED]

Feel free to drop me a line if you have any questions about what we're working on or The Capitol Forum in general either in this forum or via email/phone.

Thanks for your time.


----------



## Duh (Dec 2, 2022)

While I have been to many updates that have pitched me to join Max, this looks like a phishing attempt, IMO. What is the reason for this so called story?
As an FYI, supporting documentation would be scarce as most sales folk won't let you take anything that was written down with you once you leave the update.


----------



## HanqingChen (Dec 2, 2022)

Duh said:


> While I have been to many updates that have pitched me to join Max, this looks like a phishing attempt, IMO. What is the reason for this so called story?
> As an FYI, supporting documentation would be scarce as most sales folk won't let you take anything that was written down with you once you leave the update.


Not a phishing attempt at all. If you don't want to provide/don't have supporting documents, that is OK! I still want to talk if you're open to it. 

I'm part of The Capitol Forum's corporate investigations team (links on me + the team above), which looks into companies that may be doing illegal or unethical things, including potential consumer harm. We are looking into the Diamond to HGV Max transition because we suspect there might be a story here - though of course, we will go only where our reporting leads us. 

Let me know if you have any other questions. 

Thanks!


----------



## winger (Dec 4, 2022)

HanqingChen said:


> Not a phishing attempt at all. If you don't want to provide/don't have supporting documents, that is OK! I still want to talk if you're open to it.
> 
> I'm part of The Capitol Forum's corporate investigations team (links on me + the team above), which looks into companies that may be doing illegal or unethical things, including potential consumer harm. We are looking into the Diamond to HGV Max transition because we suspect there might be a story here - though of course, we will go only where our reporting leads us.
> 
> ...


What's your planned /desired timeline to get your details collected?


----------



## moonstone (Dec 4, 2022)

If you are on Facebook, there are several Diamond groups on there as well. One is 'Diamond Resorts Hilton Grand Vacations Advocacy' where lots of owners and new purchasers share their experiences with the updates on the transition.


~Diane


----------



## HanqingChen (Dec 4, 2022)

winger said:


> What's your planned /desired timeline to get your details collected?


Our timeline is flexible. Over the next couple of weeks would be great, but it's not at all a hard timeline.


----------



## HanqingChen (Dec 4, 2022)

moonstone said:


> If you are on Facebook, there are several Diamond groups on there as well. One is 'Diamond Resorts Hilton Grand Vacations Advocacy' where lots of owners and new purchasers share their experiences with the updates on the transition.
> 
> 
> ~Diane


Thanks! I actually posted in the advocacy group earlier on  but we want to make sure to cast a wide net.


----------



## DeniseM (Dec 4, 2022)

@HanqingChen - Before you proceed any further with this, please contact TUG Owner, TUGBrian and get his permission to pursue this on TUG:

*Contact BBS Admin*
*Tuggers* - I strongly recommend that you wait for TUGBrian's OK, before you participate. We have had a number of these "surveys" on TUG that turned out to be fraudulent. Be smart out there.


----------

